# E.K. IND wood stove



## Ron B. (Apr 14, 2014)

In the basement of the farm house we purchased, the original owners, who lived in the basement while constructing the first floor, had a large wood burning stove that also heated water for the house (they maybe even used the top for cooking). The only markings on it are "E.K. IND, Ettrick, Wisc. 76-14. Those letters are found on the front of the door to the fire box. I'm interested in the history of it and the feasibility of connecting it again to the chimney for emergency heating.


----------



## fossil (Apr 14, 2014)

As always, some pics of the stove and the setting would be of tremendous help.  Welcome!  Rick


----------



## Ron B. (Apr 14, 2014)

fossil said:


> As always, some pics of the stove and the setting would be of tremendous help.  Welcome!  Rick


We are just visiting here this weekend, and I didn't bring my camera. We'll be back in two weeks and I'll try and add a photo if there are no leads by that time. We temporarily live off site for work reasons - will move back here permanently in July.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 14, 2014)

Probably like this one. Made by E.K. Industries in 80 or 81. Went looking for info on them in 2007 and drew a blank. Probably not many of them made. Some thought maybe Energy King but turned out not to be.


----------



## Ron B. (Apr 14, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Probably like this one. Made by E.K. Industries in 80 or 81. Went looking for info on them in 2007 and drew a blank. Probably not many of them made. Some thought maybe Energy King but turned out not to be.


Mine looks nothing like the one above - mine is much bigger (both taller and longer).


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds like you have a brick chimney. It would be shaky to use an old brick chimney. It would need to be cleaned and inspected by a pro. Could be dangerous.
But, you could run steel stove pipe down that chimney and you would be in good shape.
I would like to see some pics of this beast, sounds like an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## oneofakindcritter (May 1, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Probably like this one. Made by E.K. Industries in 80 or 81. Went looking for info on them in 2007 and drew a blank. Probably not many of them made. Some thought maybe Energy King but turned out not to be.


That is exactly the stove we have in our newly acquired river cabin, I'm looking to find info on the blower. it works on occasion when plugged in , and I believed it needs replacing but can't find any info on it as far as numbers to find something that would work..I did see somebody say keep it oiled.. Not knowing about these wood stoves... How would one oil it as in what to use and where to put it.. Wow that sounds stupid ..Maybe that's all it needs.. The Automatic thermo drat control doesn't function either any ideas on it ?


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2014)

Answers are posted in your other threads.


----------



## Ron B. (Jun 1, 2014)

fossil said:


> As always, some pics of the stove and the setting would be of tremendous help.  Welcome!  Rick


Finally have some pictures:


----------



## andro50 (Oct 18, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Probably like this one. Made by E.K. Industries in 80 or 81. Went looking for info on them in 2007 and drew a blank. Probably not many of them made. Some thought maybe Energy King but turned out not to be.


I have this same stove any one find a blower motor for it yet?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2014)

Best bet for a motor is to take the old one to a place like Grainger and let them come up with a replacement.


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Feb 13, 2015)

andro50 said:


> I have this same stove any one find a blower motor for it yet?


Is your Aunt Sarah hooked up & running Trying to get measurements of blower plate & holes under that..


----------



## kimcoulee (Feb 13, 2015)

oneofakindcritter said:


> Is your Aunt Sarah hooked up & running Trying to get measurements of blower plate & holes under that..


Hey RonB......I have your exact same stove in the basent of our 140 year old brick farmhouse.  I had a local sheet metal guy remake an all need w plenum/outer skin and I was back in business.  He also calculated output and found me a used blower from a mobile he furnace.  We've heated first floor with this unit exclusively.  I'm not far away from you 3ither......in La Crosse county


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Feb 17, 2015)

andro50 said:


> I have this same stove any one find a blower motor for it yet?


My stove is a twin to this one even same rust ..was on it..did you ever come up with a blow or info on it.. Mine seized and it's still winter so I can exactly take her apart at this time of year for any length of time.. looking for the specific on  it.. ie; output & hookup measurements. So I can order and have it all there ready to minimize down time


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Feb 17, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Probably like this one. Made by E.K. Industries in 80 or 81. Went looking for info on them in 2007 and drew a blank. Probably not many of them made. Some thought maybe Energy King but turned out not to be.


That's Aunt Sarah my Instructions for installing and operation say:  Therm-Kon Products, WISCONSIN 1980  Models MM-1,  AS-2 & AS-3. BACK COVER states Aunt Sarah is another quality product built for THERM-KON Products by E.K. Industries 207 E Mill Rd. Galesville Wi. 54630 (608)582-2276 which is not in business to my knowledge anymore. unfortunately the diagrams which show the blower Assembly as a optional part only diagrams what screws & the size and how many there are, go where and not any output or other measurements. Sorry hope you guys can stand on your head to read these..


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Feb 17, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Thanks.


No Problem I'm trying to figure out where to get a new blower for mine. without disconnecting it, due to she's in use..So I can take anything off nor get behind it..


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Mar 12, 2015)

oneofakindcritter said:


> That's Aunt Sarah my Instructions for installing and operation say:  Therm-Kon Products, WISCONSIN 1980  Models MM-1,  AS-2 & AS-3. BACK COVER states Aunt Sarah is another quality product built for THERM-KON Products by E.K. Industries 207 E Mill Rd. Galesville Wi. 54630 (608)582-2276 which is not in business to my knowledge anymore. unfortunately the diagrams which show the blower Assembly as a optional part only diagrams what screws & the size and how many there are, go where and not any output or other measurements. Sorry hope you guys can stand on your head to read these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have found a blower for the Aunt Sarah that fits up in the exact same mounting plate holes & will work  it is the DAYTON 1TDR3 purchased from ZORO


----------



## ccmac (Apr 3, 2015)

I would think rebuilding the blower could be an option. I can usually rebuild my own motors but with a difficult one I take it to a shop in town that handles that kinda thing and they are always dirt cheap.10-15 bucks.


----------



## MnNice (Aug 13, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Probably like this one. Made by E.K. Industries in 80 or 81. Went looking for info on them in 2007 and drew a blank. Probably not many of them made. Some thought maybe Energy King but turned out not to be.


I have this one too! Would lack of a blower make it unsafe to use or reduce its resale value? It takes up so much room in my basement, and I'm scared to try using it... even more now that i know I'm missing a piece.


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Aug 13, 2015)

MnNice said:


> I have this one too! Would lack of a blower make it unsafe to use or reduce its resale value? It takes up so much room in my basement, and I'm scared to try using it... even more now that i know I'm missing a piece.


 The blower kit with heat ex-changer bonnet  was a optional upgrade part that increased the BTU output by 20,000 . But was not required.


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Aug 13, 2015)

you can see the brochure even though it is upside down in a previous post I did.


----------



## eglas (Dec 30, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Probably like this one. Made by E.K. Industries in 80 or 81. Went looking for info on them in 2007 and drew a blank. Probably not many of them made. Some thought maybe Energy King but turned out not to be.


i have this one in my basement and it is in better shape than this picture.  I would like to sell it and want to know how much i should ask?


----------



## bholler (Dec 30, 2015)

eglas said:


> i have this one in my basement and it is in better shape than this picture. I would like to sell it and want to know how much i should ask?


It depends on the local market but here i tell people to ask about $400 if it is in good shape but expect to only get $300


----------



## eglas (Jan 1, 2016)

bholler said:


> It depends on the local market but here i tell people to ask about $400 if it is in good shape but expect to only get $300


That was what I was thinking around $400-Thanks for the help!!


----------



## FredD (Feb 11, 2018)

Ron B. said:


> Finally have some pictures:


Hi Ron B I have the same wood furnace in our 1920 farm house. I was wondering if you found a place to get parts for them? One of my grates is broken.


----------

